# Question re: Limb bolts of W&W SF Premium Riser



## CEM (Jun 14, 2010)

I bought a W&W SF Premium riser from Lancaster Archery recently. The limb bolts are set way out, top of the mushroom-like part of the bolt is way above the riser pocket. There seem to be two different diameters (neither threaded) visible on the bolt. I assume this is not a safe setting to shoot the bow? Is that correct? How do I figure out the most deflexed / bolts out position which is safe. I have read somewhere that 3 or so threads engaged is safe, but this already seems to have the threads well engaged and the bolts seem very far out. 

Also, it didn't come with a manual, anyone know where I can get one?

Thanks in advance to anyone who responds. 

-CEM,


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

4 threads backed out is the norm. 

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/75092938/Sebastien-Flute-Riser-Manual---Custom-Built-Archery---Your-_1-

That's the link to an SF manual.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm interested also......I've got the SF Premium also and its a really fine looking riser just gotta get the string for it and get it up and slinging arrows. I'm wondering if silencers are needed on this long a bow.....?


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

*Premium Limb Bolts, Out looks Way out.*

This is normal for that riser, it doesn't have much in the way of "Limb Pocket Walls" so to speak (almost open pockets, to save weight and for looks possibly, there are several other risers of similar pocket design.
With the Win risers in general, the bottom of the "Bell" (widest point) of the limb bolt, should not go past the top or bottom rod stabilizer bushing, that's out all the way (as a general rule, my CXT likes the bottom of the bell under that bushing a bit for all the way out, more in the pocket but it has more reflex in design anyway). I have a Premium riser I shoot light weight, indoors, and hopefully field in summer (snappy little thing (crazy Fast little setup as it turned out (30# winex limbs, ace 670/80gr arrows, 35# DW on the fingers with limb bolts out). One thing about it I noticed, it's easy to crank in the limb bolts so the locking screw won't even go in (tooo far) so if tightening, be aware of it, and all the way out they look too far out due to the lack of pocket sides. Mine is close to all the way out.
See Photo, it shows the Premium in the foreground and right behind it is my CXT (all/most the way out looks very different due to the pocket walls missing on the Premium.
If you look at the poor illustrations found in the Win/SF manuals, you get the idea, but the riser design may make this a bit off for each riser, especially the Premium.
Hope the image helps...









-Brian


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I would think 3 threads is pushing it

rem- bows don't _need_ silincers, infact they will perfom better (+fps) without them


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

guyver said:


> I would think 3 threads is pushing it
> 
> rem- bows don't _need_ silincers, infact they will perfom better (+fps) without them


Good point, since every Win riser I ever bought new came standard with the limb bolts at the safest mark all the way out, ive used that as a guide to never go past. Three more out from factory default seems like pushing it to me also. A Hoyt comes with the bolts ay mid setting, so adjust can go either way (fir obvious design reasons).
Just my opinion, but all my Win risers shot best when bolts were more out than in. Factory to a few turns in from factory setting, and my Hoyts seem to like the limb bolts around the mid (close to factory for Hoyt) setting.
Obviously adjustments need be made, so arrows are picked with that in mind (never fall on the weak side for a win riser, no where to go with bolts if too weak to start).


----------



## CEM (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone, especially Raptor for taking the time to put that pic together. Since, out of the box, my bolts are where you describe, I'll treat that as the farthest point. Appreciate the link Skunk, but anyone have a link that doesn't require giving away my email address?

-CEM,

Can't wait to shoot the bow, just waiting on back-ordered limbs to go with it...


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I think mine are all the way out and there is play between the limbs, riser and bolt. Is that acceptable? I guess I need to post photos but I'm waiting on a FF string to get a true picture of what my bow is looking like. When the bow is strung it is tight but what keeps it from having vibration or looseness at release? Maybe I'm out in left field on this but it seems strange that the limbs are loose when unstrung.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I dont know why they still have that stupid system of limb aligment etc it seem s to me very backward. When I had mine what I did was not to use that stupid fork spanner but a 10mm ring spanner & go 1 full turn each time not worry about trying to move just the mushroon head but the whole bolt.
Also I marked on the limb pockets with a texta where the dint on the mushroon head was when I got the limbs aligned up. that way you can tell if the bolts have moved.
The bows not bad value for money I found.
The limbs will be loose untill you put a string on it thats normal for a recurve.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

The Win Win / SF manuals are not worth to wipe your bum on IMHO


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

I really hate that limb alignment system. 

The manuals do pretty much suck. 

At release, the loosest the limbs will get is still constrained by the string. When strung, the limbs are loaded a bit with tension, so that keeps them in position. Even when shot, the limbs still constantly have some form of tension on them, keeping them in place.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm at a loss as to why they would build a system like that. I would think tight limbs would respond better than this system.....I'm gonna give mine a good test however and see how it shoots. From what I hear they are accurate and will help me groove my shots.....


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Whats the best way to know that the limb bolts are back off to the same level? Also, how do you know the top from the bottom limb?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

CEM,

"Appreciate the link Skunk, but anyone have a link that doesn't require giving away my email address?"

You could just create a separate gmail email account ([email protected]) and use that just the one time. Takes about 90 seconds to set it up.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Still looking for some answers to the above......?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm getting my SF Primium bow set up today and I'll be shooting it this afternoon.....Gonna be fun comparing how it shoots with the Excel.....


----------



## CEM (Jun 14, 2010)

Rembrandt, 

Not sure the best way to tell if the bolts are backed off the same other than measuring the distance from the riser. The other question is easier, I think all the major manufacturers print the limb weight on the belly of the bottom limb. 

-CEM,


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

Te see how much the bolts are backed out, count the number of rotations made. Both limbs have an identical thread pitch, so tighten them both down all the way, and back them out the same number of turns/quarter turns.


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

I tried to download the manual and after my email address was collected, the server wanted cash as well.


----------

